# Placa De Video



## Fierros (Jul 13, 2006)

holas..  me gustaria mucho si me pudieran dar una mano para ver si se puede agragar salidas rca de video mediante la placa de video de una pc...
por favor si alguien save masomenos algo al respecto.. se lo agradecere bastante..
salu2.


----------



## williamspx (Jul 20, 2006)

lo único que puedo decirte es que necesitas una tarjeta de video que tenga las salidas rca que necesitas, o si quieres una tarjeta que tenga entradas rca (capturador de video) dependiendo del puerto que tengas pci- agp, hay tarjetas de video ke tienen salida rca, y capturadores que tienen entrada svideo, rca video y audio ( CON SLOT PCI), aparte, vende un adaptador de rca (audio y video a usb) pero es medio caro, weno, eso es lo que puedo decirte suerte, y si encuentras como fabricarla, avisa, pero si tienes el dinero , mejor cómprate una
  8)


----------



## maunix (Jul 20, 2006)

Fierros dijo:
			
		

> holas..  me gustaria mucho si me pudieran dar una mano para ver si se puede agragar salidas rca de video mediante la placa de video de una pc...
> por favor si alguien save masomenos algo al respecto.. se lo agradecere bastante..
> salu2.



Fierros, ¿qué placa de video tienes? 

He hecho un adaptador S-VIDEO a RCA pero no más allá de eso... Solo hay que unir algunos pines y hay muchos esquemas por todas partes.


----------



## Fierros (Jul 20, 2006)

no, yo lo queria implementar en una placa de video comun...


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

No me entero del cuento. Di que quieres hacer y te podremos ayudar mejor. Un saludo,


----------



## Fierros (Jul 26, 2006)

ya lo dije... quiero agregarle unas salidas de rca desde la placa de video comun y corriente.. entradas o salidas.. lo que se pueda hacer...
salu2


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 29, 2006)

Si quieres la imagen del monitor del ordenador en un televisor existe este enlace:

http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/vga2rgbs.html

Yo no lo he probado, pero dicen que funciona. Necesitaras hacerte el circuito y instalar el software que aparece en el enlace. Pero yo creo que es mejor comprarse una tarjeta gráfica con salida para televisión.


----------



## Fierros (Jul 30, 2006)

Muchas Graciassss..


----------



## Xeis Majere (Jul 30, 2006)

Hola
Yo pude armar un adaptador de VGA a video compuesto utliizando el integrado MC1377P. El único problema que tiene es que funciona a resoluciones a 640x480 16 bits con en adelante con algunas placas de video (probé con una Cirrus Logic 5446 y funciona bien). Para D.O.S. funciona, al menos hasta donde probé, con todas las placas.
De todos modos este es un problema del driver y no del circuito.

Hay varios circuitos en internet basados en el de Paulo Sergio Coelho.

Espero te sirva el dato.


----------



## Fierros (Ago 1, 2006)

uh muchas gracias tendras algo de eso para pasarme por favor???? 

te lo agradecere siempre


----------



## Xeis Majere (Ago 2, 2006)

Antes que nada, debo aclarar que soy un simple aficionado a la electrónica y que a poesar de que he armado este adaptador hace alrededor de un año (fecha en que arme el prototipo final, en realidad empecé dos años antes) y usado sin ningún problema ni daño tanto a la PC como al televisor, no me hago responsable del funcionamiento ni daño que pueda producir el mismo.

Con esto aclarado, seguimos 

Lo que armé sigue en gran medida el modelo de Paulo Sergio Coelho que se encuentra en:

http://pwp.netcabo.pt/pscoelho/vgatv/hardware-MC1377.html

Para este esquema lo más dificil de conseguir o armar es la bobina de chroma y el retardo de vertical. Si no los conseguis, creo que no importa porque yo los armé sin estos modificando otras partes del circuito. De todos modos sin estas partes el circuito funciona, pero no a color y posiblemente con bajo brillo. 
Quizas sea una buena idea que lo armes, y así antes de matarte la cabeza siguiendo con el circuito compruebes si te es útil y si tu placa de video soporta el driver.
El driver lo conseguis en:

http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/vga2tv/psergio_circuit.html

Espero te sirva


----------



## Fierros (Ago 2, 2006)

oks muchas graciass


----------



## Rauliky_22 (Ago 16, 2006)

creo que esto te va sirvir 

http://www.pasarlascanutas.com/conectar_pc_tv/conectar_pc_tv.htm


----------

